# Schaltschrank Techniker Abschlussprojekt



## Peed (1 Januar 2017)

Nabend, 

erst einmal frohes neues Jahr an alle.
Ich bin Aktuell dabei einen Schaltschrank für eine Mineralwasseraufbereitung zu planen und beschäftige mich mit der Frage Kurzschlusschutz von Leitungen.
Eingespeist wird über ein Kabel mit einem Querschnitt von 35 mm² und jetzt kommt meine Frage, ich würde ganz gerne einen Abgriff direkt von den Klemmen für die Versorgung meiner Steckdose / Leuchte etc. machen. 
Ist eine Querschnittverringerung auf 2,5mm² auf kurzer Strecke erlaubt? Oder muss ich noch extra Sicherungen setzen? Denn 35 mm² ist nicht so ganz einfach in den FI zu verstauen.  
Soll/Muss ich ich NSGAFÖU Leitung verwenden? Oder reicht normale H07 Aderleitung.

Ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem Schaltplan befindet sich im Anhang.



Vielen Dank im Voraus
LG Peed


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Januar 2017)

Es gibt da spezielle kurzschlussfeste Leitungen. Und ich würde den Abgriff vor dem Hauptschalter machen


----------



## Peed (1 Januar 2017)

Oh pardon, ja der Abgang wird vor dem Hauptschalter gemacht. 
Habe es mal in meinem Projekt angepasst.
Also dann auf alle Fälle kurzschlussfeste Leitung verwenden, dann werde ich das gleich morgen mal ansprechen. Habe nämlich 3 Schränke, Marke Eigenbau als Vorlage und dort wird nirgend kurzschlussfeste Leitung Verwendet. 
Jetzt muss ich mich nur mal Schlau machen bezüglich der Querschnitts.

EDIT:
Kann ich die Leitung dann ganz normal durch die vorhandenen Verdrahtungskanäle führen?


----------



## piksieben (1 Januar 2017)

Ich würde hier ein Steuertrafo 400/230Volt verwenden. Nicht immer ist ein "N" vorhanden. Und wie Lipperlandstern
schreibt, mir kurzschlussferster Leitung.


----------



## Peed (1 Januar 2017)

Was meinst du mit  "Nicht immer ist ein "N" vorhanden"?
Ich habe bereits ein Steuertrafo eingeplant jedoch hinter dem Hauptschalter.
Ein zweites extra für die Steckdose, mhhhh dann würde ich noch nach einer alternative suchen.


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2017)

OT:

Wenn Du den Schaltplan selber zeichnest, dann schau' Dir auch den Hauptschalter noch einmal an.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2017)

Wirf auch einen Blick auf das Schaltvermögen des FI und des Automaten ...


----------



## Hesse (1 Januar 2017)

Warum nicht einen „Automat“ mit entsprechendem Schaltvermögen vor den FI, anstatt dahinter?


----------



## piksieben (2 Januar 2017)

Moin Peed,

wir bekommen vom Kunden meistens nur L1, L2, L3 und PE, (daher die Aussage mit dem "N").

Aus diesem Grund bauen wir grundsätzlich eine Steuertrafo mit vorgeschalteten Trafoschutz ein.

Dahinter den N (0V) erden, L (230V) und N (0V) über eine FI-Schutzschalter zur Sicherung (BxA).



MFG

piksieben


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (3 Januar 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Warum nicht einen „Automat“ mit entsprechendem Schaltvermögen vor den FI, anstatt dahinter?



Oder gleich einen FI-LS?


----------



## Hesse (3 Januar 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Oder gleich einen FI-LS?



  Kommt halt auf das geforderte Abschaltvermögen an ,
  FI/LS haben meist nur 10 kA.
  Wenn das reicht ist es aber OK


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2017)

piksieben schrieb:


> wir bekommen vom Kunden meistens nur L1, L2, L3 und PE, (daher die Aussage mit dem "N").



In Deutschland ist das eher ungewöhnlich.
Sicher, dass es kein PEN ist?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## piksieben (3 Januar 2017)

Ja sicher, ist keine PEN. Wird vom Kunden so vorgegeben.

Alle Verbraucher 230V werden aus unserer Anlage über einen Steuertrafo versorgt.

Wir haben auch schon Einspeisungen mit 500V gehabt.

Gruß
piksieben


----------



## Peed750 (19 Februar 2017)

Für die "Service-Stromkreise" vor dem Hauptschalter setzen wir meist 3-pol Schmelzsicherungen, oder entsprechende Motorschutzschalter ein, da LS-Schalter mit hohem Schaltvermögen recht teuer sind. Nachgeschaltet werden dann FI, LS, oder FI/LS (je nach Forderungen/ Nutzen).
Verdrahtung mit NSGAFÖU (kurzschlussfest) bis zum Neozed/MoSchuScha, und ab da gehts mit H07 weiter. Je nach dem was du für einen Hauptschalter/Einspeiseklemmen du nutzt, gibt sogar extra kleine Abgriffsklemmen für kleine Querschnitte.
Einen Trafo setzten wir für diese Stromkreise aber nie ein, da es sich nicht um Steuerstromkreise handelt, und bei einem 230/400V-Netz mit PEN, oder PE/N weder benötigt wird, noch gefordert ist.

@piksieben: Darf ich fragen in welchem Fall euch der Kunde nur einen PE zur Verfügung stellt (rein interessehalber)?


----------

